# Dive prices getting lower!



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but here goes.

Ralph asked me to pass the word that he's dropping his dive prices. I figure I can tell more people on here than word of mouth.

Inshore and midshore dives...........$60

Oriskany dives................................$100

Tech dives.......................................$120

Diving in dive charters 850 449-4939

I don't work for Ralph, I'm posting this for him because he's one of my best friends and a really great guy but he gets along with computers like I get along with outboards!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is the right thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f57/


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up....so how do I move it?


----------

